# Help! Very dry red foot tortoise!



## Maliceinwonder_land (Mar 11, 2015)

(My name is MaryAlice. I'm new to this forum so I hope that I'm doing this right! I couldn't find any other post about this subject so I figured I would ask this question myself!) Anyways,
A few days ago I bought my first red foot tortoise. He's not my first reptile but he is however my first tortoise. I was told he is 2-3 years old, and that he is a male. He is about 7 inches long. I think that in the past he was not kept properly. He is extremely dry all over and has a pyramid shell.  Also he has a few toe nails missing which I read is sometimes caused from improper humidity. He has a few chunks missing from the edge of his shell. I was told that was due to another tort biting him. I don't know whether or not to believe that story. It doesn't look like rot or another type of illness. I think maybe a cat got him to be honest. I've already fallen in love with my little guy and have promised him a happy, healthy life and forever home for the rest of his days. Since he has been with me (three days now) he has had proper humidity (70%-80%) and proper temps as well. I have soaked him several times and sprayed him down. He is _still _dry despite my efforts. /: Does the dryness take time to disappear? What can I do? I'm looking into a conditioner for him as I hate seeing him look so dried out. He's my little baby and I want him to be happy and healthy. Any advice is appreciated!!! It makes me so sad he was so badly cared for in the past. Who could do that to such a beautiful creature.

I have attached two pics in which you can see the shell, dryness, and the bite marks on his shell.












Thank you so much for your time and efforts. I am so excited to be a part of this forum. I look forward to making new friends and learning much more about tortoises!


----------



## leigti (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Keep doing what you're doing with the humidity and soaking daily. There is a thread on using coconut oil on a tortoises shell. Read through it and see what you think. It is designed for tortoises that are indoors under hot lights. I am not recommending it I am just saying it is an option to explore. Proper diet, proper humidity, lots of life plants to crawl under etc. will all help.


----------



## Maliceinwonder_land (Mar 11, 2015)

Thank you!! I will go search up that thread and read into it. I would prefer a natural remedy versus a store bought chemical loaded conditioner. Obviously I am desperate right now though. Once again thank you.


----------



## HLogic (Mar 11, 2015)

The shell damage is minor. It may have been caused by another tort, mice/rats, cat/dog or any number of things. In any case, it is minimal damage and should 'heal' if the tort is otherwise kept in good condition. The dryness you are seeing is normal and will persist when it is dry. Other than time to allow the keratin to be regenerated on the missing chunks. I don't see anything drastically the matter with this tort. The existing pyramiding is permanent but future growth in the correct environment can be smooth.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## newCH (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice tort !


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow! Three Floridians who don't sleep!


----------



## christinaland128 (Mar 12, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Maliceinwonder_land (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you HLogic. That makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi MaryAlice, and welcome to the Forum!

I have a leopard tortoise baby that I'm trying the coconut oil on. His shell looks beautiful, but so far I'm not noticing it smoothing out any. If you do decide to try a topical, be sure to rub it in well, then polish it off with a clean, soft absorbent cloth. Don't leave it on or dirt will adhere to it. Dirt is drying and you defeat your purpose.


----------



## Maliceinwonder_land (Mar 14, 2015)

@Yvonne G Thank you!!! I will keep that in mind. I ordered a conditioner for him. I'm going to try that out. I will also try coconut oil as well.  Thank you for the great advice.


----------

